# xlScript



## Easy-XL Support (Aug 4, 2010)

I'd like to get some feedback on a utility we wrote for Easy-XL called xlScript.

The purpose of the utility is to allow non-VBA programmers to do basic batch/macro processing. The utility translates the batch statements into VBA. 

We have implemented a basic set of commands and would like to find out what you think in terms of how useful such a utility may be and what it's missing in terms of command functionality.

I have prepared a demo video (originally for Bill J) to demonstrate xlScript: 

http://www.easy-xl.com/videos/misc/xlScript
<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
<o></o> 
<o>If you have any thoughts or comments about xlScript, please feel free to post them here or email them to me at support at easy-xl dot com.</o>
<o></o>
<o></o> 
<o>Again, the purpose of xlScript is to allow non-programmers to create simple Excel batch jobs. </o>
<o></o> 
<o>Thanks in advance for any input that you may have.</o>


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Aug 5, 2010)

I just had a look.  From what I can see this looks very useful.  Simpler than VBA and even a good way for a budding developer to learn VBA. 

I know of plenty of people who _occassionally_ attempt to code that would be better off using this utility!  It seems that the code it generates is alot tidier than the code they would write.

In terms of *missing* commands, I think you have the important stuff and I can't think of anything else to add.

Very nice, well done!


----------



## Easy-XL Support (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks. It's now available for download at http://www.easy-xl.com

Click on the xlScript link in the left-hand menu. 

It's free for personal use and evaluation purposes.


----------



## yytsunamiyy (Aug 10, 2010)

It certainly looks very interesting. I'll need to have a play-around with it for a proper opinion, but from first impressions it looks way simpler than vba, yet still a steep learning (and support) curve for someone completely new to programming. I think if you would add a visual interface similiar to the Macro-recorder in XL, it would increase dramatically in usability for noobs.


----------



## Oorang (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm not really clear why you would want another scripting language when you have VBA already.


----------



## Easy-XL Support (Aug 31, 2010)

It's more of a batch oriented language geared towards non-VBA programmers.


----------

